# Still learning, but here's my 29G planted tank. =)



## plasticspaceman (Oct 20, 2012)

I've had my tank for a couple of years, but just rediscovered the joy of tinkering with it. I lucked into a grab bag of plants to try out (just had the java fern before), and took in a bunch of homeless fish to keep my neons company. It's a little rag-tag, but for being low-tech and low-rent, I'm happy with it. It makes me smile every time I look at it. =)

If you see any rookie mistakes, please do tell me.










Dyson (common) and Soul (clown) plecos









The Germans









One of the ghost shrimp


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool


----------

